# 2011 Sundance roof bars



## malcmail (Mar 7, 2011)

Hoping someone here can help me. I'm likely to end up in a battle with the dealer that sold me my 2011 Sundance 590RS. Before I end up in it I was wondering does anyone have any pictures of the factory fitted roof bars for this? 

Any help gratefully received


----------

